# Find of the Day: 1961 DKW Formula Junior Racecar



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Vintage racecars with four-ring heritage aren't terribly common. Look back prior to the modern quattro era and it gets even harder to pick up something with any sort of racing pedigree. In as much, we were surprised to find a DKW-powered formula car on Ebay and hailing from a Philadelphia suburb no less.

Granted, this car is $33,500, which will weed out tire kickers.

Here's a rundown on the car.



> One-off built by Paul Bolle of Aachen, Germany using DKW, Auto Union, Porsche & custom made componentry.  Rear-engined with an 850cc- 3 cylinder 2 stroke Auto Union /DKW mated to a 4 speed gearbox. Driven by Gunther Wels, it was raced in affiliation with Scuderia Colonia, linking it to the earliest years of Wolfgang von Tripps' fabled racing team. The car raced in period into the mid-1960s at Nurburgring & other German venues.
> 
> It made a return to the track in the late 1990s with the Vintage Sports Car Club of America. The car has recently been fully restored (early 2000s) and has seen little track time since. Included is a spare 1000cc Auto Union DKW engine in need of a rebuild. This car promises to be a standout entry at Formula Junior events worldwide.
> 
> ...


Check it out via the link below.

* Ebay Listing *


----------

